
San Francisco street sells for $90K. Neighbors aren’t happy - 8ig8
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/san-francisco-street-sells-for-90k-neighbors-arent-happy/2017/08/07/41be3292-7bc7-11e7-b2b1-aeba62854dfa_story.html?utm_term=.f8fe5da46fbf
======
8ig8
> Another option [for making the investment pay off] is to charge residents to
> park on their street — and rent out the 120 parking spaces that line the
> grand circular road.

Ouch.

